

Disney kills 2D Animation for feature films - timchilcottjr
http://jumper.io/disney-kills-2d-animation-for-feature-films/

======
dottrap
Again... (2004)
[http://www.filmbuffonline.com/News/2003-2004/DisneyClosesStu...](http://www.filmbuffonline.com/News/2003-2004/DisneyClosesStudio.htm)

~~~
cgrusden
Haha, I forgot about that

